# Another bad walk experience.



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

As I was walking Frodo today, someones small dog ran out of their garage, charged him and barked uncontrollably at him. This happens almost every day, we encounter loose dogs running around us. How on earth is Frodo suppose to have positive associations with other dogs when this keeps happening. I live in a military community and they don't enforce leash rules. I understand that most of the time these are smaller dogs but just the same they are making him more fearful. He has never bit anyone or another dog but I am worried that one day he will. Where will that leave him since he is the bigger dog and in most peoples minds, the mean German Shepherd. I bought a Halti headcollar that that seems to get him in control better but I am still scared every time we walk. PAST INFO- he was nipped at a few times as a puppy when he was being walked(by loose dogs) do you think these situations have caused permanent damage?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you get off of base to socialize him? If running into loose dogs is a normal thing and it's not a positive situation for him, I wouldn't do it anymore. And negative actions against him like a dog attack can definitley have negative effects on him.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Our neighborhood is not on post but about 8 miles away, there really is nowhere else around to walk him. The whole subdivision is like 1100 acres and I walk him all over. The dog park in town is small and I can't take him there anymore. I guess I'll have to find some rural ares with access to go to. If a dog got to close and he were to bite, would there be no fault to owners who are carelessy not monitoring their dogs? Not walking Frodo is definately not an option. He is such a wonderful walker, it is a shame that all these experiences have taken such a toll on his confidence.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It really is a shame. Are there no open spaces or national parks nearby?

He definitely needs to be exercised, but in a safe environment so he doesn't get worse. But if you don't work with him soon on it he will get worse.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Not that I know of, Im not completely familiar with this area yet. I just hate that he feels so threatened. He is so happy to go on walks, it kills me that one little dog can ruin his excitement. He's my best friend though so I'll keep on trying.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

You can only do so much if another dog is off leash - the other dogs owners would be at fault. 

I would knock on their door say a neighborly hello and explain your situation and if they would consider leashing thier dog so you can walk yours in the area, and that you are only looking out for the interest of both dogs.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you have a Home Depot in the area? I take Seamus to Home Depot practically every day. They *love* him there! He's the Home Depot mascot. Some HD's though, may not be dog friendly. I guess it depends on the management. But I'd ask if there's one anywhere near. Lowe's is the same way.



ann g said:


> Not that I know of, Im not completely familiar with this area yet. I just hate that he feels so threatened. He is so happy to go on walks, it kills me that one little dog can ruin his excitement. He's my best friend though so I'll keep on trying.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Also, tractor supply stores or feed stores generally allow dogs. Is there a public park you can go to? Usually dogs are leashed when in the park (not the dog park). Maybe you can carry a spray bottle for the little yipper- I'd talk to the owner first though. Or carry treats that you can throw towards the dog to take it's attention off of your dog.
What about driving to another neighborhood or downtown area?


----------



## Veronica (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog was also attacked and hasn't been the same towards other dogs. I would love a solution so I can walk him without fear.


----------



## UnleashDogTraining (Jul 4, 2010)

It sounds like your dog is not that confident around other dogs, you mentioned him being attacked as a puppy. Tell us more about his behaviour, is he fearful of these dogs? 

It sounds like you need to get familiar with counter-conditioning, your dog needs it. Its not that hard, look it up and start using it. It is important to remember to take baby steps when counter-conditioning, its faster when you do. 

Also have you tried walking your dog off leash? dog on dog encounters are usually drastically improved with both dogs are off the leash. It relieves much of the tension the leash causes, I would definetly reccomend you try walking your dog on leash, or a 25 foot lead, or at the least, give your dogs TONS of slack when another dog approachs your dog, I would not reccomend the gentle leader for this, it seems as though, once a dog approachs, you tense up, and try to "control" your dog, which is causing much of your issue.

If this doesnt work, dont be afraid to carry an air horn on you, an air horn is an easy way to deter another dog from approaching yours, or to break up a dog fight once it starts. The airhorn may give you the confidence you need to walk around without fearing dogs approaching, because youll know if they get into a fight, you can break it up quickly, just point and shoot. 

Good luck counter-conditiong, stay relaxed when other dogs approach, give your dog al the space it wants, and use an air horn if your afraid/need to build confidence.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

It isn't all dogs, when I take him to the vet, he'll go right up to other dogs. Most of the time he's fine. Some dogs, he just goes crazy at first sight. We sat right next to another male shepherd at vet last week and the other dog tried to nip him several times and mine paid no attention to him. He just picks and chooses which dogs he doesn't like. As for walks I just cant be sure if its aggression or if he's just to excited to get to them. When he was puppy, there were several dogs that ran up on us and tried nipping him so he has always been leary when he see's dogs. When he went through obedience class at 18months he did great, best in his class. But that didn't change any behavior outside the class. We have tried keeping a distance and trying to reward behavior but his focus cant be broken if he smells or see's another dog. Food rewards don't work either for he isn't food motivated at all. I have tried walking with more slack, that just makes him worse. We probably will need to seek out a professional behaviorist, the only problem is where we live we have very few options with little experience with these types of problems.


----------



## CurtisM (Jul 8, 2010)

ann g said:


> As I was walking Frodo today, someones small dog ran out of their garage, charged him and barked uncontrollably at him. This happens almost every day, we encounter loose dogs running around us. How on earth is Frodo suppose to have positive associations with other dogs when this keeps happening. I live in a military community and they don't enforce leash rules. I understand that most of the time these are smaller dogs but just the same they are making him more fearful. He has never bit anyone or another dog but I am worried that one day he will. Where will that leave him since he is the bigger dog and in most peoples minds, the mean German Shepherd. I bought a Halti headcollar that that seems to get him in control better but I am still scared every time we walk. PAST INFO- he was nipped at a few times as a puppy when he was being walked(by loose dogs) do you think these situations have caused permanent damage?


You put a tool meant for a horse on a working dog. If he's uncontrollable you need to put him on a prong and teach him that pulling isn't allowed. I don't correct my dogs for barking at other dogs, I correct them for not doing what they KNOW they should be, which is walking next to me with a slack leash.

Of course, you can continue to listen to the treat hugs and kisses crowd and put a halter on your dog and see how that continues to "work"...

Save a dog, donate your halties to your nearest pony rescue! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CurtisM said:


> You put a tool meant for a horse on a working dog. If he's uncontrollable you need to put him on a prong and teach him that pulling isn't allowed. I don't correct my dogs for barking at other dogs, I correct them for not doing what they KNOW they should be, which is walking next to me with a slack leash.
> 
> Of course, you can continue to listen to the treat hugs and kisses crowd and put a halter on your dog and see how that continues to "work"...
> 
> Save a dog, donate your halties to your nearest pony rescue! :wink:


Um...so you suggest her throwing away a tool that doesn't inflict pain while training for one that does inflict pain on a dog? That makes no sense to me. I personally believe harming a dog is the lazy way to train a dog and I feel sorry for the dogs that learn this way. 

Ann- keep the gentle leader/halti and continue on working through behavior issues with positive reinforcement.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Um...so you suggest her throwing away a tool that doesn't inflict pain while training for one that does inflict pain on a dog? That makes no sense to me. I personally believe harming a dog is the lazy way to train a dog and I feel sorry for the dogs that learn this way.
> 
> Ann- keep the gentle leader/halti and continue on working through behavior issues with positive reinforcement.


Yes, listen to Natalie (danemama08). Curtis is still using training methods that went out of favor 20 years ago. There are more modern much more humane methods. Use them. Curtis is too lazy to learn the proper methods of dog training. Or he has the attitude, "worked for me 20 years ago and I'm not going to change. I don't care how much better the newer methods are." This should show everyone to be careful when picking a trainer for your dog. You might end up with one who will do more harm than good.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I am definately not going to use prong or choke collars, I don't want my dog to like/obey me out of fear because of a behavior that has been learned because of loose dogs that aren't being under the control of responsible dog owners. I am a responsible pet owner and I will take all the time I need to work on his problem but I wont inflict any kind of pain on him.


----------

